# U.S. Spec Golf and GTI introduced at New York Auto Show



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

If you haven't noticed, the Rabbit is out and the Golf is back in. Yes, we know... so what's the deal with that? Volkswagen of America is under new management. Along with VWoA's new headquarters came new management and VWoA has gotten a serious makeover top to bottom. This is actually all good and having spent some time with VWoA's new CEO and President, I can tell you he is determined and excited about VWoA's future. For long time VW enthusiasts, you're probably thinking, "That's what the last three guys before him said too..." and you would be right. However there is something fundamentally different this time in that VWoA made a major physical move of their headquarters to Herndon, Virginia. Any company that pulls up roots and moves undergoes a major turnover of employees and in this case there are quite a few fresh and eager faces in the halls at VWoA HQ these days. More importantly there are a lot of enthusiasts and enthusiastic people in more new positions than ever working on some major new projects and an overall upheaval of VWoA's way of doing business here...
*FULL STORY...*


----------



## AudiVwMeister (Oct 22, 2002)

*Re: U.S. Spec Golf and GTI introduced at New York Auto Show ([email protected])*

i wish they would've tossed in one out there color instead of playing it safe.


----------



## MrGTI (Feb 14, 2000)

While it certainly looks a lot better than the Mk5 (what doesn't), it's still not "right" in my mind. I still see aspects of the MK5 in the nose and rear flanks. People want German cars to looks German, and that really doesn't look very German. 
After 4 GTI's in a row, i've switched to MINI.


----------



## vwgti1984 (May 23, 2001)

Too bad about the Rabbit name, I thought it was pretty cool they had brought it back! Now I will never own a Rabbit TDI unless I build it!


----------



## bbk (Dec 4, 2006)

*GTI color*

Agree. They need a blue. Also, I'm still not loving thise wheels.


----------



## Yorch (Sep 19, 2001)

*Re: GTI color (bbk)*

Why don't change the wheels ??








This little detail, make me think in a MK5.5 car !!








Do you know where will be produced ??
by the way, still be a Volkswagen Golf !!
Great car. Only please change the wheels


----------



## RogueTDI (Dec 12, 2002)

*Re: (MrGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MrGTI* »_While it certainly looks a lot better than the Mk5 (what doesn't), it's still not "right" in my mind. I still see aspects of the MK5 in the nose and rear flanks. People want German cars to looks German, and that really doesn't look very German. 
After 4 GTI's in a row, i've switched to MINI.

I used to be bothered with the Jetta 5. I was one of those (and still am) who thinks a lot of the designs out of Deutschland recently have been abhorrent and disappointing. 
Far as I'm concerned, the GTI Mk5 looks as German and teutonic as any previous Golf, and I think it can look damned hot.


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: GTI color (Yorch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Yorch* »_Do you know where will be produced ??

Wolfsburg for the MkVI Golf/GTI, as before.

_Quote, originally posted by *Yorch* »_Great car. Only please change the wheels









I agree, and fortunately, that is an easy and cheap fix. VW has plenty of wheels to choose from, and if you don't like any of those, you can put on your own. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G60 dude (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: GTI color (feels_road)*

I know GTI's always have had that red stripe, but man, this one really seems to stand out more than previous models.


----------



## Mr.Tan (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: U.S. Spec Golf and GTI introduced at New York Auto Show ([email protected])*

i cant wait to see this thing in person today! i didnt think they would actually debut it at the NYAS...i'lll make sure to take some other pics of it and give a full report on it


----------



## 91GolfGL (Feb 17, 2005)

I want a new GTI bad i really hope when they come around i can afford one.


----------



## veedublvr (Feb 2, 2001)

*Re: U.S. Spec Golf and GTI introduced at New York Auto Show ([email protected])*

New wheels ASAP !


----------



## marino (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: U.S. Spec Golf and GTI introduced at New York Auto Show ([email protected])*

VW played it pretty safe with the MKVI GTI....Like the MKV it will be loved by the American car press. I think the big improvement is with the rabbit replacement...the entry level golf is a sweet looking car


----------



## 155VERT83 (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: (vwgti1984)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwgti1984* »_Too bad about the Rabbit name, I thought it was pretty cool they had brought it back! Now I will never own a Rabbit TDI unless I build it!

Just slap a "Rabbit" emblem on it. Most non-VW folks won't be able to tell the difference.


----------



## .:RyouExperienced (Sep 19, 2005)

*Re: U.S. Spec Golf and GTI introduced at New York Auto Show ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_The new model has more than 1,000 individual changes and improvements including a new and improved look that is in our eyes vastly better. Better torsional stiffness, fewer physical parts, more laser welded seams, more tailored blanks, tweaked suspension settings, quieter insulated glass, significantly improved interior material quality and lots more are but a few of the changes.

I would like to hear more about the changes that _really_ matter to most of us like more info on the tweaked suspension settings. Otherwise, I couldn't care less for "quieter insulated glass." Guess I'll have to wait for the write up...


----------



## Spax MC (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: U.S. Spec Golf and GTI introduced at New York Auto Show (.:RyouExperienced)*

wheel gap and front swidemarkers







so out of place!


----------



## osteor10 (May 15, 2006)

*FV-QR*

so why is the mkvi rabbit gonna be more than the mkv? Ive heard the this is built in half the time.


----------



## justinsvr6 (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: U.S. Spec Golf and GTI introduced at New York Auto Show ([email protected])*

its amazing on what you guys concentrate on. Stating what you wish VW had done differently....like add a different color/change the wheels etc.
is this really what most of the VW crowd really cares about?
you mean you dont want EXTRA HP? 200hp is enough? its had that for over 7 years now....yes the 24v vr6 had 201hp.


----------



## jetta9103 (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (osteor10)*


_Quote, originally posted by *osteor10* »_so why is the mkvi rabbit gonna be more than the mkv? Ive heard the this is built in half the time.

Yes the Golf will start @ $17,500. it's cheaper & more efficient to manufacturer but that doesn't mean VW doesn't want to make more profit









If the Polo comes here, then this price hike will make sense.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (osteor10)*


_Quote, originally posted by *osteor10* »_so why is the mkvi rabbit gonna be more than the mkv? Ive heard the this is built in half the time.

Those reports have become legendary. While the number of parts and processes involved in building the new Golf VI have been simplified, they haven't been cut in half by a long shot. Further more, a manufacturer can't completely retool 90% of the sheetmetal and stampings without incurring a lot of costs to do so.
So while the Golf VI isn't as expensive of a project as an entirely new platform, it still has costs associated with all the changes that were made.
The other side of the coin is that the Golf/Rabbit V base-model was sold at a loss to Germany and with marginal profits to dealers. Germany probably likes to make a little money on these.


----------



## Golf2quick0 (Mar 28, 2008)

So much for the reports that the output of the new GTI would be in the 210bhp+ range. That is, unless they're just sticking to the company line and the engine is actually making more than the advertised 200hp. 
Simply put, they GTI needs more power if it's to keep up with its foreign (Japanese) company. As great as the 2.0T FSI is, it simply doesn't have enough gusto in stock trim in my opinion, especially since the GTI is the top of the Golf line. Now, if you could take the motor from the Mazdaspeed 3 and shoehorn that into the GTI's engine bay, we might be on to something. 


_Modified by Golf2quick0 at 4:27 PM 4-11-2009_


----------



## Mk2Golf (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: (Golf2quick0)*

^^^I agree. I was hoping that the new GTI would have the same output as the Audi 2.0T, namely 211hp with ~250 lb. ft. Oh well.


----------



## The408R32 (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (Mk2Golf)*

I sincerely hope that some new wheels are being devised in a VW design studio somewhere.


_Modified by The408R32 at 5:09 PM 4-11-2009_


----------



## GLiwant a vr6 (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: U.S. Spec Golf and GTI introduced at New York Auto Show ([email protected])*

is it me, or are vw's getting uglier http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Talareno (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: U.S. Spec Golf and GTI introduced at New York Auto Show (GLiwant a vr6)*

The change in appearance seems evolutionary, the Mk V's have grown on me especially the current GTI. But the Golf/Rabbit/Jetta have grown so much since the Mk2, a Polo GTI would suit me better & be more of a true Mk 1 GTI (which originally got me interested in VW's) successor. I showed a guy at work a picture of the new Polo & he was impressed; I see a lot of Honda Fits & similar small cars around here.


----------



## justinsvr6 (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: (Mk2Golf)*

omg....2 current golf owners wanting more HP!!!
not saying "just chip it" or go buy the competition if all you care about is HP!
where were you 1 or 2 years ago?
Maybe if more people would have complained like i have been since 2006 VW would have added some power to its lineup
so fanbois....i dont wanna read any b*tchin.
yeah i'm bored


----------



## EuroBurner GLI (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (justinsvr6)*

I was able to see this car in person on Thursday and I liked it much more than the Mk5, it seems much more aggressive


----------



## Golf2quick0 (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: (justinsvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *justinsvr6* »_omg....2 current golf owners wanting more HP!!!
not saying "just chip it" or go buy the competition if all you care about is HP!
where were you 1 or 2 years ago? 

Why would we not want more HP? Despite building a great all around car that's won many accolades, the GTI is underpowered compared to the competition. Personally, I think the GTI should be more about the "driving experience" and less about nav systems, leather seats, and other unnecessary doohickies. More zing, less bling.
I've had my Golf GL since January 2006. Had it not had all the mods to it when I bought it, I might not have done so... as I couldn't find a suitable GTI or 1.8T at the dealer in my price range. 

_Quote, originally posted by *justinsvr6* »_
Maybe if more people would have complained like i have been since 2006 VW would have added some power to its lineup
so fanbois....i dont wanna read any b*tchin.
yeah i'm bored

VW doesn't cater to tuners, they cater to the masses; as such, we kinda get left out in the cold. They do recognize that we VW tuners are a passionate bunch and have done a few things to appease us. However, unless it's economically feasible for VW to add on the power, they'll leave it to us to do ourselves and complain about later.


----------



## JumpalTurbo5 (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: (Golf2quick0)*

No engine bay picture...
Did it have 2.0TSI (so called CCTA) engine in it?


----------



## Golf2quick0 (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: (JumpalTurbo5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JumpalTurbo5* »_No engine bay picture...
Did it have 2.0TSI (so called CCTA) engine in it?

The car in the pic should have the engine you stated.


----------



## justinsvr6 (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: (Golf2quick0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Golf2quick0* »_
Why would we not want more HP? Despite building a great all around car that's won many accolades, the GTI is underpowered compared to the competition. Personally, I think the GTI should be more about the "driving experience" and less about nav systems, leather seats, and other unnecessary doohickies. More zing, less bling.



 

i totally agree with the less bling MORE ZING.




_Modified by justinsvr6 at 6:20 PM 4-12-2009_


----------



## Captain Insaneo (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (justinsvr6)*

Saw this today, really really wish they would have not put Huff's on it..
And i agree, they definitely should have upped the horsepower/torque.


----------



## 29_MALE_SOCAL_SPICY (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: (Captain Insaneo)*

the paint job looks really great. I welcome the golf 6. a refined mk5, that doesnt look like it.


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: GTI color (G60 dude)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G60 dude* »_I know GTI's always have had that red stripe, but man, this one really seems to stand out more than previous models. 

I am thinking about replacing the red strips with the black ones from the Euro GTD - seems like that could be an easy changeover.


----------



## RogueTDI (Dec 12, 2002)

*Re: (29_MALE_SOCAL_SPICY)*

I definitely like the idea of refining a currently great vehicle to make it extremely "hashed out." I generally prefer to get a late model in a generation, for the same reasons. A vehicle with most all the bugs ironed out is very desirable.


----------



## vwcool (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (RogueTDI)*

i plead ignorance here but what will the starting price of these be
i'm going to basic this summer and when i get back i want to put a down payment on a car and the mkvi is on my list as a possible candidate


----------



## ziggy55 (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: (vwcool)*

This car looks good. I don't get it, pricing is going to be higher? They built the sixth gen golf to lower manufacturing costs yet we are paying more. I think the new management is not going to improve anything. For the love of god a GTI is like $30000 and more now in Canada, this is just going to get pricer, do they really not want sell cars? If they want to start competing in the market place they need AWD, lower the price, they have lost many sales to the impreza.


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (155VERT83)*


_Quote, originally posted by *155VERT83* »_
Just slap a "Rabbit" emblem on it. Most non-VW folks won't be able to tell the difference.









Hell that's all VWoA did.


----------



## lippeddub (Dec 2, 2008)

why so soon for the 6th gen? usually the golf/jetta platforms last 7-10ish years. are the mk5's that bad on sales, or what?


----------



## imhondude (May 5, 2006)

*Re: (MrGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MrGTI* »_While it certainly looks a lot better than the Mk5 (what doesn't), it's still not "right" in my mind. I still see aspects of the MK5 in the nose and rear flanks. People want German cars to looks German, and that really doesn't look very German. 
After 4 GTI's in a row, i've switched to MINI.

A MINI looks German? It seems you are a little confused. IMAO you are missing out by dismissing the MKV GTI and choosing the mini. The MKV GTI (and it appears the MKVI GTI) is a much nicer car.


----------



## vr6gtispeed (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: U.S. Spec Golf and GTI introduced at New York Auto Show ([email protected])*

Why does VW make their cars sit so high. It looks like it's set up for rally. They should have installed a different wheel. An all new model car but old wheels.


----------



## dubsix (Dec 13, 1999)

*Re: U.S. Spec Golf and GTI introduced at New York Auto Show (vr6gtispeed)*

With that ride height and the touareg tails it looks like a new VW small suv crossover


----------



## hangman44 (Oct 24, 2006)

Should we expect a new R for this Generation?? better as good as the MK4










_Modified by hangman44 at 10:34 AM 4-12-2009_


----------



## 29_MALE_SOCAL_SPICY (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: (lippeddub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lippeddub* »_why so soon for the 6th gen? usually the golf/jetta platforms last 7-10ish years. are the mk5's that bad on sales, or what?

7-10 years are the car companies of old. Yes, it took VW until 2009 to figure this out. new sheetmetal every 4 years!


----------



## Road Boss (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: U.S. Spec Golf and GTI introduced at New York Auto Show ([email protected])*

They should of updated the wheels.


----------



## jetta9103 (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: (29_MALE_SOCAL_SPICY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ziggy55* »_This car looks good. I don't get it, pricing is going to be higher? They built the sixth gen golf to lower manufacturing costs yet we are paying more. I think the new management is not going to improve anything. For the love of god a GTI is like $30000 and more now in Canada, this is just going to get pricer, do they really not want sell cars? If they want to start competing in the market place they need AWD, lower the price, they have lost many sales to the impreza.

It's been said before...VW lost alot of $$ on the mk5 Golf in North America. This will bring it more in line for them to make some profit. The mk6 Jetta will be cheaper, though, and if the Polo comes, that will fill in the lower price range gap.

_Quote, originally posted by *hangman44* »_Should we expect a new R for this Generation?? better as good as the MK4









The word on the street is a R20T....high output 2.0T with AWD.

_Quote, originally posted by *lippeddub* »_why so soon for the 6th gen? usually the golf/jetta platforms last 7-10ish years. are the mk5's that bad on sales, or what?



_Quote, originally posted by *29_MALE_SOCAL_SPICY* »_
7-10 years are the car companies of old. Yes, it took VW until 2009 to figure this out. new sheetmetal every 4 years!

No the mk5 Golf was expensive and took alot of time to produce (iirc 20hrs per car). So they played around w/ things to make a somewhat cheaper-to-manufacture care. The mk6 is a 'facelift' (kinda like the B5 and B5.5 Passats, or the B6 & B7 Audi A4's), but it previews alot of things to be seen on the mk7 Golf and derivatives (as far as chassis, engine, drivetrain setup, don't know about styling)


----------



## pdx650 (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: (jetta9103)*

I've wanted a TDi golf for a while, but didn't like things I've heard of the PD version. 236 tq and 140 hp can be upgraded to the 170 the TDI CUP drivers race in, right?


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (pdx650)*

http://www.upsolute.com/index....13512
177hp, 291 ft-lbs.














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SoCalGolfster (Jan 23, 2003)

*Re: (MrGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MrGTI* »_While it certainly looks a lot better than the Mk5 (what doesn't), it's still not "right" in my mind. I still see aspects of the MK5 in the nose and rear flanks. People want German cars to looks German, and that really doesn't look very German. 
After 4 GTI's in a row, i've switched to MINI.

Yeah, what this car needs is some blond hair and blue eyes.
Lol, I'm kidding. But really, a German "looking" car? Wow.








Lets take off the racial tinted goggles yeah?
By the photos, I'm falling in love with the new look and can't wait to see it in person.


----------



## grayson (Jan 3, 2005)

*Re: (SoCalGolfster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoCalGolfster* »_
Yeah, what this car needs is some blond hair and blue eyes.
Lol, I'm kidding. But really, a German "looking" car? Wow.








Lets take off the racial tinted goggles yeah?
By the photos, I'm falling in love with the new look and can't wait to see it in person.

"German" isn't a race, its more of a culture with some pretty typical stylings. When people say something looks German they usually mean its pretty angular, dry and utilitarian.


----------



## chois (May 12, 2000)

The Golf/GTI 5.5 look much better IMO.
I just don't get why they chose to continue to offer the GTI without a limited slip differential. MS3, Cooper S, SRT 4, heck even the SVT Focus all offer(ed) some sort of LSD at similar, or lower torque levels.
They missed the ball on that one.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

*Re: (lippeddub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lippeddub* »_why so soon for the 6th gen? usually the golf/jetta platforms last 7-10ish years. are the mk5's that bad on sales, or what?


Here's a question... how will introducing a new model only 3 years after the last one hurt market residual values (vs. stated residuals) on currently leased MK5s (or resale values on currently owned MK5s).
My guess is, VW finance is going to take a bath on off-lease MK5 cars 2-3 years from now. The residuals will be way higher than market value due to the fact that there is a replacement car on the market so soon after the release of the Mk5.


----------



## 20th875 (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (justinsvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *justinsvr6* »_ 

i totally agree with the *less bling MORE ZING*.



_Modified by justinsvr6 at 6:20 PM 4-12-2009_

X3


----------



## CorradoMagic (Apr 11, 2008)

saw this last Fri- 
smaller grill- larger emblem
better looks than MK5 IMO. more definded shoulder, less tall 'looking', more upright(less honda ish) A- pillar.
side skirts are not full length
dash is a bit 'flat' & vents are really high but level w/ outers. Good visual ergonomics I guess.
dual rear exh. tips on the outside of valence as it should be(not centered) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
hufs have painted barrels/inners

the Rabbit is a Golf again. as it should be.


----------



## AudiVwMeister (Oct 22, 2002)

*Re: (Preppy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Preppy* »_
Here's a question... how will introducing a new model only 3 years after the last one hurt market residual values (vs. stated residuals) on currently leased MK5s (or resale values on currently owned MK5s).
My guess is, VW finance is going to take a bath on off-lease MK5 cars 2-3 years from now. The residuals will be way higher than market value due to the fact that there is a replacement car on the market so soon after the release of the Mk5.

i don't think thats going to be a problem. i'd bet with all the work vw's been planning on being a volume player in the states, by the time these cars come back off lease the demand for used vw's will be strong. 
a perfect example was the mkIII, before the new beetle and new jetta hit, their used car value was so so, but almost overnight vw became the "in" car people wanted one, new or used, didn't matter. i have a feeling the same thing will come around again. hopefully it won't be so hard to find a silver car this time around!


----------



## Green Hare (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: U.S. Spec Golf and GTI introduced at New York Auto Show ([email protected])*


_Quote »_The 2010 model will be available in Red, White, Deep Black, United Grey and Carbon Steel Metallic in both two-door and four-door configurations.

Um... Hi Volkswagen? Where the hell are our BLUE GTI's??








...unless you're waiting for a 2013 30th AE edition??

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## ding_dong (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: GTI color (Yorch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Yorch* »_
This little detail, make me think in a MK5.5 car !!










I am getting the same vibe as well. Same wheels, same engine... definitely a 'refreshed' MKV. It looks like VW is concentrating on their diesels and economic engines this year. However, I do like the new styling. Crisp.


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (RogueTDI)*

There's still a base three-door hatch, right?


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (Blue Golfer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blue Golfer* »_There's still a base three-door hatch, right?

See the official (albeit preliminary) specs.


----------



## ninjatokerbabe (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: U.S. Spec Golf and GTI introduced at New York Auto Show (justinsvr6)*

wrd, good performance is a must. You can always change up the look




_Modified by ninjatokerbabe at 7:42 AM 4-15-2009_


----------



## 29_MALE_SOCAL_SPICY (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: GTI color (ding_dong)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ding_dong* »_
I am getting the same vibe as well. Same wheels, same engine... definitely a 'refreshed' MKV. It looks like VW is concentrating on their diesels and economic engines this year. However, I do like the new styling. Crisp.

the only bad thing about the MK V was the looks. Anything else?


----------



## TurboREX (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: GTI color (29_MALE_SOCAL_SPICY)*

has anyone lowered it via a chop?


----------



## Volksboy (Aug 8, 2000)

*Re: U.S. Spec Golf and GTI introduced at New York Auto Show ([email protected])*

I can't wait any longer. DO WANT NOW.


----------



## klong (Feb 9, 2009)

I went to the show and sat in it and loved it, i didn't like the rear endto much but ill live with it. The interior was magical though the new steering wheel feels better then ever, and the dash looked awesome.


----------



## Veedubboy75 (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: (klong)*

god damn are the side vents in the lower bumper UGLY. talk about toyota looking fugly.

i got used to the large ricey honeycomb but those vents gotta go with the touareg tails.

i'm glad i got a mk v for sure.


----------



## epearson (Dec 4, 2005)

*Re: U.S. Spec Golf and GTI introduced at New York Auto Show ([email protected])*

I cant put my finger on it but something about it just says "Kia" to me. From the back it reminds me of the Rondo. I'm sure it looks better in person and the interior looks great but at the moment I'm glad I bought an MKV.
I'll have to go check one out at the dealer when they're released http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

*FV-QR*

hahaha wow many haters here. I have seen the car in person and all i can say is wow. is super nice.. bigger, wider and it brought sexy back to the Gti... once lost .. The material of the interior does not feel cheap at all, and the seating positioning is comfortable, the whole dash has been redesign for better and that steering wheel is sexy btw! Overall i love the mk6, and my only complains are: the dual exhaust in the back (signature of the R32) , wheels, and limited 200hp engine.Still, the car it self (think before modding it) comes with pretty cool stuff like standard XDS, ESP, etc.
OH BOY....22K POSTS..


----------



## vwcool (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (rico_arg)*

how much will it beeeeee?!!!!!!


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (vwcool)*

My guess is ~$500 more than the MkV (and HIDs extra), for the GTI.
The largest increase will be base-level in the 2-door Rabbit.


_Modified by feels_road at 5:09 PM 4-16-2009_


----------



## ncoelho26 (Nov 24, 2007)

i got to see this car in person on monday and i have been falling in love with it ever since. that color looks amazing in person and the mk4 R32 style exhaust really looksa alot nicer... im just not to sure about the side markers being so close to the fogs and the new side view mirrors.


----------



## boboised209 (Nov 4, 2004)

not a fan of the taillights... looks very Touareg'y, but overall, the design is pretty sweet compared to the mk5. i finally like the body more than the mk4, but i prefer the mk4 taillights for sure.
maybe they are saving the big engine power gains for the scirocco?


----------



## 85GTI (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: (boboised209)*

I was very pleased to see the new taillights. Much better than the current model.
Overall these are attractive cars. VW seems to be on a roll these days.


----------



## i81b4u (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: (MrGTI)*

...all the banter against the mk5 I will never understand. I've owned every generation of Golf, and the 2 ITALIAN designed rabbit Gti's I used to own along with the 89' 16V in my garage may be leagues apart from the mk4 in terms of style and driving experience, they don't come close to the complete experince of the 08' mkv Gti i have.
I'm not sure, but wasn't the mk5 a german design and not one of Italdesign's such as the early marks? The 5 and 6 look every bit a VW to me.


----------



## ink_blot (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (i81b4u)*

Did they drop the GLI platform? I really hope they come out with a 6th generation GLI.


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (ink_blot)*

I haven't even seen the Jetta 6.


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (Blue Golfer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blue Golfer* »_I haven't even seen the Jetta 6.









You'll have to wait 'til next year - it will be on the new MQB platform, not on the revised PQ35 the MkVI Golf is using.


----------



## 12w0 (Jul 21, 2006)

sorry, but i love it. i cant wait for the new jetta to be revealed.


----------



## NedRager (May 15, 2005)

Having parted with my '07 GTI some time ago... missed it still. I'm getting rid of a car and setting the finances to stun in preparation for these. Gotta have it!


----------



## DubChub (Nov 19, 2007)

*Re: (NedRager)*

Some constructive criticism that has previously been pointed out.... 
SOMEONE PLEASE convince VWoA that just because they sell more cars to old women and college girls, doesn't mean that LOYAL VW owners respect their Japanese-like designs or will remain faithful if quality is compromised to marketing. As far as cosmetics and design, this MKIV looks similar to an offspring of a Lancer, Malibu, and Toureg, which all together looks way too much like other vehicles than a Volkswagen. What happened to the Rabbit? The original design, as many of us know, was Italian. And he did the European design justice. When MkIVs were released, I had a gut feeling that the whole VW and Audi design was in jeopardy. Now, Audi seems to adhere to the VW strag-gety of trying to look like the competition, throw in a few perks, and try really hard to market like other auto makers in order to sell more.... This is bull... Audi = BMW meets Mercedes meets Lexus... but why. And VW is just the "economy" based version of that, trying that MKV look to be more similar to Corolla.... I guess the point that I'm getting at is, that even a Volvo still looks like a Volvo, a Porsche like a Porsche, Ferrari like a Ferrari, a Mercedes... a BMW...etc FIAT, ALPHA.... Hell even Dodge, Chevy, and Ford are doing a damn good job at designing vehicles that resemble their heritage. Why change so much to look like the competition? One Korean company did this... but they sell their cars for $21K at the top end. Is this what we have to look forward to from VW's design department? 
What I, and many other REAL ENTHUSIASTS that I have had this exact conversation with over the past few years, is more MKII/MKIII styling.... I really wish I were an artist, or knew someone like Chip Foose (for example) that could really design something that resembles a Volkswagen by spirit and perception... Then add the cool new technology. Really, this trying to be like someone else crap is getting out of hand. And, I hereby vow, that as long as I can still get parts and pieces for my MkIs IIs and IIIs, I will NEVER BUY A NEW VW, until the company can prove to the public (and me) that spending twenty-three-thousand dollars on a new vehicle that looks and performs at a greater advantage and greater quality/reliability than a lesser priced vehicle that is "similar", is worth the expense.
I loved both of my Super Beetles, I loved my Type III Squareback, I loved my MkIII Jetta, I loved my MkI Rabbit, I despise my decision to purchase a MkIV, I love my MkII COUPE, and I will never buy (if I can help it) anything newer..... Until.....








Can the designers and engineers keep in mind that there are, always have been, and always will be people that perform maintenance on their own vehicles.... What is the deal with replacement parts prices? I've worked for electronics companies, I know what 600% return is on replacement parts. This is getting out of hand.


----------



## VW_IS_life (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: (DubChub)*

the golf VI can be the most advanced, overall 'best' golf ever produced, but the civic EG hatch looking rear end (along with the touareg-styled tail lights which do not flow at all with the body) put me off completely. Call me superficial, but to me, little things like that are part of the entire package, and i really dont like the styling direction VW has been decided to follow ( i can at least tolerate the mk5 styling). Guess I'm gonna have to wait and see what the mkVII will look like


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: (VW_IS_life)*

looks pretty good...but why do they still use those huffs?
...they remind me of these.


----------



## keithR32 (May 7, 2006)

*Re: (andlf)*

First Mod would def be to Lose the Huffs http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## g60manny (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: (andlf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *andlf* »_looks pretty good...but why do they still use those huffs?
...they remind me of these.

























you mean like this ones


----------

